# What type of Automatic Transmission fluid?



## redzoomer (Dec 30, 2006)

I need to change out the AT fluid in my 2000 frontier. What is everyone using and why? Thanks, Zoom


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

for 2wd 2.4L automatic use any of the following:

Castrol Dexron VI ATF
Dexron VI replaces Dexron III in GM products

Castrol Domestic Multi Vehicle ATF (Qt)

Castrol Domestic Multi Vehicle ATF (Gallon)

Castrol Import Multi Vehicle ATF

Castrol High Mileage ATF

Maxlife ATF Dex/Merc

Coastal Multi-Purpose Dex/Merc ATF (Qt)

Coastal Multi-Purpose Dex/Merc ATF (Gallon)

Coastal Multi-Vehicle Synthetic Blend Mercon V ATF
Mercon V replaces Mercon for Ford vehicles

Mobil 1 Synthetic ATF Mercon V
Mercon V replaces Mercon for Ford vehicles


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Your owners manual specifies Nissan Matic D. It also states that Dexron III/Mercon may also be used. I would not use any of the higher numbered Dexron or Mercon fluids, e.g. Mercon V, Dexron VI, without Nissan recommendation. While automatic transmission fluids may be identified as interchangable by their manufacturers they may differ in properties (lubricity, detergency) that cause a vehicle manufacturer to specify a certain type or brand.

Steve


----------



## redzoomer (Dec 30, 2006)

Mine is the 2wd crewcab with the V-6


----------

